# Sunroof won't close



## bmwford94 (May 28, 2012)

I just bought a 2002 Jetta gls. I love having a sunroof but today 2nd day of ownership I go to close the sunroof and it shuts but opens up again when the switch is in the close position. So I tried to put it in the tilt position it closes and reopened to the full open position not the tilt. I eventually had to get the crank out and manually shut it. I am disappointed that this happens period. How can I fix it so it's back to normal? Or is the motor just starting to go or a fuse somewhere?


----------



## Bizob (Oct 3, 2010)

Not sure if it's the same issue, but I've had the same problem on my 2011 Jetta. The temporary solution I found was to close it until right before the point where it would stop and reopen, then closed it all the way from there. 

Today, I brought it to the dealer and they cleaned the track, lubed it up and promised it wouldn't happen again. 

They say the problem is that the safety switch is extra sensitive so that it reopens before causing any harm if it's a body part that's in the way... 

So I'd suggest trying to clean and grease it. 

Good luck!


----------



## bmwford94 (May 28, 2012)

thanks ill definetly be sure to give that a try then.


----------



## bmwford94 (May 28, 2012)

So I used the shop vac sucked it out, then sprayed brake cleaner in to clean it up. Works perfect again thanks do much!


----------

